# what nude lipstick would look good with NC40/42 & medium/very pigmented lips?



## miss anna (Sep 8, 2008)

hi people!
i'm looking for a nude lipstick that looks good with my warm tan skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. i have medium/very pigmented lips.. so its hard to find a good nude lipstick that doesnt wash me out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... i'm NC40/42
recs needed for a peachy nude or pinky nude lipstick..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanx in advance!


----------



## Distinque (Sep 8, 2008)

I like syrup...


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Honeyflower!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 8, 2008)

Kinda Sexy, Cherish, Intimidate slimshine, Jubilee, Hug Me, Velvet Teddy


----------



## esmeralda89 (Sep 8, 2008)

i love pleasureseeker from neo-si-fi


----------



## gingerbelle (Sep 14, 2008)

late to the party but the asia excl/pro shades Shy shine for pinky nude, Freckletone for peachy and Relaxed for neutral.

if you cant get your hands on those then High tea or Hug me.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 14, 2008)

What about 4N from the N collection if you can still find it?


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

high tea and/or viva glam v.


----------



## pinkdotty (Sep 17, 2008)

i'd go with 3N(LE) or Hug Me(perm)


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

Honeyflower


----------

